# Urbanites in Brum...



## stuff_it (Apr 26, 2012)

Looks like I will definitely be moving to Birmingham towards the end of September. I'm going to go in halls for my first year just to save hassle really. 

I don't really know Birmingham at all though and will doubtless need a few pointers, drinking companions etc.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 26, 2012)

I miss Birmingham. I grew up there...it's a good place to be a student, lots going on and not that expensive.


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Apr 26, 2012)

Don't worry. A few urbz here, and all pretty friendly. fairly easy to get around. Good transport links pretty much everywhere!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 26, 2012)

Yep, plenty of us around, always good to have new people to play with


----------



## Mogden (Apr 26, 2012)

Visit the local Indian and Chinese supermarkets for much cheapness 'erbs & spices and fings which I think you've sussed already. Day saver tickets on the buses make for big savings or better yet, get a monthly bus travel card. The outdoor Bullring market has silly prices for fruit and veg on a Saturday afternoon cos they just wanna shift stuff.

Oh and I know you're avoiding certain foods but Ming Moons does a bloody lovely Chinese buffet for 8 quid as a few urbs will testify to.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 26, 2012)

We'll have to have a meet up to celebrate you moving up.


----------



## Mogden (Apr 26, 2012)

Any excuse


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 26, 2012)

Mogden said:


> Visit the local Indian and Chinese supermarkets for much cheapness 'erbs & spices and fings which I think you've sussed already. Day saver tickets on the buses make for big savings or better yet, get a monthly bus travel card. The outdoor Bullring market has silly prices for fruit and veg on a Saturday afternoon cos they just wanna shift stuff.
> 
> Oh and I know you're avoiding certain foods but Ming Moons does a bloody lovely Chinese buffet for 8 quid as a few urbs will testify to.


I'm not expecting to have to take the bus much as I'm going into halls that are actually on the campus, which is next to the city centre. I was planning to leave my car at home.


----------



## Mogden (Apr 26, 2012)

Well it's just that getting round the city centre is fine by walking but places like Cape Hill, which has a great Indian supermarket, are busable. And also on errand days when you want to get to places quickly, or late at night come to that. Okay let's just say I like the buses in Brum. Most of the time.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 26, 2012)

Mogden said:


> Well it's just that getting round the city centre is fine by walking but places like Cape Hill, which has a great Indian supermarket, are busable. And also on errand days when you want to get to places quickly, or late at night come to that. Okay let's just say I like the buses in Brum. Most of the time.


I'm also planing to have my bike. I never said that I wouldn't use any buses but I tend to avoid them in favour. I remember years ago when I was on the road protest there (BNRR/M6 toll) the buses were cheaper and better run than the ones in Nottingham.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 26, 2012)

Get the student bus pass; unfortunately it only runs termly, not yearly, but it is cheaper than the monthly.  Your uni should have advice about that though.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 26, 2012)

Mogden said:


> Any excuse


 
Damn straight.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 26, 2012)

Ignore that post about buses.  Pointless expense if you'll be using buses rarely.


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Apr 26, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I'm not expecting to have to take the bus much as I'm going into halls that are actually on the campus, which is next to the city centre. I was planning to leave my car at home.


 
Problem is, all the supermarkets in the city centre are ludicrously expensive, and have a very tiny selection of frozen food etc. - only good for small shopping trips ie "What do I fancy from M&S tonight that will cost a fuckton of money?"

If you need a big shop, you'll need to head to out of town. Same applies with shopping - city centre is the same as practically every other high street, all anodyne and corporate and expensive - if you want to find anything interesting head out to places like Harborne, Bearwood, Erdington, Kings Heath. The markets are good too.

Best way to get around in a day is either the daily daysaver (£3.80 all day from start of service to midnight) - or there is an off-peak pass. These are valid 930-1530 and 1800 onwards (not suitable for commuters then), you can get bus only or bus / rail versions.Bus only off-peak works out about £10.50 a week, or £19 for 2 week. Covers you everywhere on the buses from in Birmingham Coventry , Wolverhampton, Walsall, Dudley, Sutton Coldfield, Halesowen, Merry Hill.

However, if you don't use buses, this is all academic, as purenarc points out.Forgot about student passes though!


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 26, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Get the student bus pass; unfortunately it only runs termly, not yearly, but it is cheaper than the monthly. Your uni should have advice about that though.


I honestly don't think I will use the bus often enough for it to be necessary. Aston Uni is right next to the city centre and less than a mile from BNS to get home. I will be living on campus - I won't need to get around on public transport regularly.



StraightOuttaQ said:


> Problem is, all the supermarkets in the city centre are ludicrously expensive, and have a very tiny selection of frozen food etc. - only good for small shopping trips ie "What do I fancy from M&S tonight that will cost a fuckton of money?"
> 
> If you need a big shop, you'll need to head to out of town. Same applies with shopping - city centre is the same as practically every other high street, all anodyne and corporate and expensive - if you want to find anything interesting head out to places like Harborne, Bearwood, Erdington, Kings Heath. The markets are good too.
> 
> ...


When you say 'big shop' I take it you mean more than I could fit in a rucksack? Why would I need all that in one go? I can happily cycle or walk with a couple of 5kg bags of rice or whatever and a few lighter ingredients. I'm only feeding myself!


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 26, 2012)

I really miss the West Midlands, it's bostin'


----------



## Mogden (Apr 26, 2012)

Avoid Broad Street! Take advantage of all the free gallery things and exhibitions that go on. Just random thoughts that are occurring to me.


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Apr 26, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I honestly don't think I will use the bus often enough for it to be necessary. Aston Uni is right next to the city centre and less than a mile from BNS to get home. I will be living on campus - I won't need to get around on public transport regularly.


 
By the way, with the switch over to the new Birmingham Central Library, don't rely on it to get anything you need. Apparently its been built too small and they are using it as an excuse to dispense with vast quantities of stock, anything thats not been taken out in the past year is being discarded plus large amounts of collections and stuff.

Easiest large place for shopping then would be the Morrisons by the BCFC ground (twenty mins walk from there) I reckon.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 26, 2012)

Is the Q Club still happening?


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes, Broad Street is fucking grim.


----------



## Mogden (Apr 26, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> Is the Que Club still happening?


No  It closed permanently a few months ago. I never managed to get there which annoys me as it is a fab building.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 26, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> Is the Q Club still happening?


 
I don't think it is.  The last one was sometime in January I believe.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 26, 2012)

Stuffs would have liked that I reckon 

In fact I'd be surprised if you haven't already been?


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 26, 2012)

Wagon & Horses in Digbeth is the venue for all things crusty/punk/underground
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001500121297


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 26, 2012)

StraightOuttaQ said:


> By the way, with the switch over to the new Birmingham Central Library, don't rely on it to get anything you need. Apparently its been built too small and they are using it as an excuse to dispense with vast quantities of stock, anything thats not been taken out in the past year is being discarded plus large amounts of collections and stuff.
> 
> Easiest large place for shopping then would be the Morrisons by the BCFC ground (twenty mins walk from there) I reckon.


Cool, Morrisons are pretty good about labelling and stuff.

I'm studying engineering, so I wouldn't expect a council library to have much in the way of what I need at all anyway. The one on campus is about 2 mins from my halls and open 24 hours for much of the year.



lizzieloo said:


> Stuffs would have liked that I reckon
> 
> In fact I'd be surprised if you haven't already been?


Is that the club I got lost in after Birmingham RTS in the late 90s? FML I was wasted, no idea how I got back to site.   



Blagsta said:


> Wagon & Horses in Digbeth is the venue for all things crusty/punk/underground
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001500121297


I mainly prefer DnB, Jungle, etc but some of my best mates are punks and crusties....


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 26, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I was on the road protest there (BNRR/M6 toll)


Were you there? Then we've almost certainly met before


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 26, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Is that the club I got lost in after Birmingham RTS in the late 90s? FML I was wasted, no idea how I got back to site.


 
That's the one.  That was my lot putting that on.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 26, 2012)

Who does do good jungle / d n b nights in brum?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 26, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Who does do good jungle / d n b nights in brum?


There's often stuff on at The Rainbow.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 26, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Who does do good jungle / d n b nights in brum?



PCM


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 26, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> There's often stuff on at The Rainbow.


And The Birmingham Ballroom (old academy) has had the Valve Soundsystem and the Drum & Bass awards, I know they want other large scale events as well, so worth keeping an eye on the listings. Don't forget to say hello to the stressed looking system tech there if you do go


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 26, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> There's often stuff on at The Rainbow.


 
Didn't somebody get shot a year ago there?


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Apr 26, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> I don't think it is. The last one was sometime in January I believe.


 
Poster I read was Dec 6th. I almost went just for the venue - loved the que club, and its interior was a stunning work of architecture.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 26, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> PCM


 
Where's that?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 26, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Didn't somebody get shot a year ago there?


Errr, dunno. that might have been The Custard Factory.

I know that for Valve on NYE the security was super tight, metal detectors, dogs etc. Just seems to go with the territory now


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 26, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Where's that?


 
They're producers and DJ's.  
http://www.myspace.com/p_c_m
They play at different events, either live as PCM or DJ'ing as DJ X, not sure if Harvey still DJ's.  Just a name to look out for really.


----------



## BigTom (Apr 26, 2012)

PST in town and Hare and Hounds in Kings Heath have decent dnb nights iirc, there's still rave type nights around, Breakthru and Raveology I've seen posters for


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 26, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Errr, dunno. that might have been The Custard Factory.
> 
> I know that for Valve on NYE the security was super tight, metal detectors, dogs etc. Just seems to go with the territory now


 
Ah, that might be the one.  Kidda worked with the kids involved in that, it turned out they were shot cos that person had dissed some person's chain.  

It's a shame innit.  All we wanna do is dance like silly people and have fun.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 26, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> They're producers and DJ's.
> http://www.myspace.com/p_c_m
> They play at different events, either live as PCM or DJ'ing as DJ X, not sure if Harvey still DJ's. Just a name to look out for really.


 
Ah, they came up when I googled them but wasn't sure if I'd got it right.  Ta.


----------



## Kidda (Apr 26, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I honestly don't think I will use the bus often enough for it to be necessary. Aston Uni is right next to the city centre and less than a mile from BNS to get home. I will be living on campus - I won't need to get around on public transport regularly.
> 
> 
> When you say 'big shop' I take it you mean more than I could fit in a rucksack? Why would I need all that in one go? I can happily cycle or walk with a couple of 5kg bags of rice or whatever and a few lighter ingredients. I'm only feeding myself!


 
They are building a Morrisons at Five Ways at the end of Broad street and a Lidl/Aldi is a 15 minute bike ride away down the Moseley road/Pershore road.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 26, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Ah, that might be the one. Kidda worked with the kids involved in that, it turned out they were shot cos that person had dissed some person's chain.
> 
> It's a shame innit. All we wanna do is dance like silly people and have fun.


Yeah, the atmosphere at Valve was odd to say the least. Lots of happy people, but with a definate feeling it could all kick off very quickly. And I didn't go into some of the darker corners due to the sketchy as fuck looking crews hanging around.

It wasn't helped by two DJ's having a punch up _on stage_ in the dubstep room


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 26, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yeah, the atmosphere at Valve was odd to say the least. Lots of happy people, but with a definate feeling it could all kick off very quickly. And I didn't go into some of the darker corners due to the sketchy as fuck looking crews hanging around.
> 
> It wasn't helped by two DJ's having a punch up _on stage_ in the dubstep room


 
Bloody hell, dub is hardly fight music ffs.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 27, 2012)

Kidda said:


> They are building a Morrisons at Five Ways at the end of Broad street and a Lidl/Aldi is a 15 minute bike ride away down the Moseley road/Pershore road.


In place of Tesco? Or somewhere else?


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 27, 2012)

Tesco is still there, albeit somewhat tatty looking inside. They're building Morrisons where Edgbaston Shopping Center used to be.


----------



## Kidda (Apr 27, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Ah, that might be the one. Kidda worked with the kids involved in that, it turned out they were shot cos that person had dissed some person's chain.
> 
> It's a shame innit. All we wanna do is dance like silly people and have fun.


You DONT disss mans chain blud. 

fucksake

*grimace* 



But stuffit, dont worry students aren't normally the demographic shot round these parts so don't be put off


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 27, 2012)

You make a worse gangsta than me.  

Brap brap.


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Apr 28, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> You make a worse gangsta than me.
> 
> Brap brap.


 
You know what my user name is short for? Straight Outta Quinton. Keep it real, Blud.

[e2a:It actually is, but the character limit defeated me!]


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 28, 2012)

StraightOuttaQ said:


> You know what my user name is short for? Straight Outta Quinton. Keep it real, Blud.


 
Safe man innit.


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Apr 28, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Safe man innit.


 BRAP BRAP yo.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 28, 2012)

Kidda said:


> You DONT disss mans chain blud.
> 
> fucksake
> 
> ...


I can't see it would be that much worse than parts of Shottingham are/used to be - I've even had the police run up and steal my phone in the street there. And of course I would never diss man's chain.


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Apr 28, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I can't see it would be that much worse than parts of Shottingham are/used to be - I've even had the police run up and steal my phone in the street there. And of course I would never diss man's chain.


 
This reminds me of the time living in B5 (Highgate) when the police came up in an unmarked car and told me "I wouldn't hang out in the street here, mate, If I were you." 

I lived twenty feet away.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 28, 2012)

Highhate is where we get our gas and leccy.  It's a grim part of town for sure.


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Apr 28, 2012)

I used to live in a (now demolished) tower block down there, by the garages. The Big Johns there used to be a pub - not saying it was rough, but I saw people having knife fights outside the dry cleaners, before running out of that pub throwing chairs across the main road at each other. Can't work out why that pub ever closed, tbh. 

Damn, I miss that place.


----------



## Kidda (Apr 28, 2012)

StraightOuttaQ said:


> I used to live in a (now demolished) tower block down there, by the garages. The Big Johns there used to be a pub - not saying it was rough, but I saw people having knife fights outside the dry cleaners, before running out of that pub throwing chairs across the main road at each other. Can't work out why that pub ever closed, tbh.
> 
> Damn, I miss that place.


 
Someone got shot last year in broad daylight just as the kids from the school on the next street were coming out. The gun man stood down the end of gooch street and just started firing. 

Crazy crazy place


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Apr 28, 2012)

Kidda said:


> Crazy crazy place


 
Yep. Wonder why I left?


----------



## miss direct (Apr 28, 2012)

BIG JOHNS....chicken tikka in a naan bread...£1 fish and chips....ahhhh


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Apr 29, 2012)

miss direct said:


> BIG JOHNS....chicken tikka in a naan bread...£1 fish and chips....ahhhh


 
Triple Whopper - 3 Quarterpounders. In a bun. With mayo And Salad. £2.75. Just enough to give your kids a *Coronary Bypass* a treat. Nomz. Once, It was the only thing I ate for 16 hours and I was still full.


----------



## stuff_it (May 22, 2012)

I'm safe from dodgy meat products with my vegetarianism and my allergies, thank goodness.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 22, 2012)

There's a Big Johns dangerously close to my house  

Shared one of their 16" pizzas with my brother at the weekend, all the meats (including donner kebab), yummy


----------



## purenarcotic (May 22, 2012)

Well I have FINALLY found a Chinese that does excellent dim sum.  Chung Ying Garden folks, it is bloody immense.  I feel an Urban meet coming along.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 22, 2012)

Not long now.....just over a month.



purenarcotic said:


> Well I have FINALLY found a Chinese that does excellent dim sum. Chung Ying Garden folks, it is bloody immense. I feel an Urban meet coming along.


Allergies.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 26, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Not long now.....just over a month.
> 
> 
> Allergies.


 
I'm sure we can convene in a pub as well.


----------



## aqua (Aug 26, 2012)

No no no no, I don't think we can welcome someone who can't eat chinese   I mean, what next! No beer? No cheese? No gin? 

what *kind* of allergies stuff?


----------



## Kidda (Aug 27, 2012)

To be fair i don't eat chinese either, ugh vile msg filled mush.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 27, 2012)

Kidda said:


> To be fair i don't eat chinese either, ugh vile msg filled mush.


 
Except you do eat Chinese, because you eat stir fry when I make it. 

And you don't like the gloop of takeaway MSG Chinese.  A proper Chinese is nothing like that shite.


----------



## aqua (Aug 27, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> And you don't like the gloop of takeaway MSG Chinese. A proper Chinese is nothing like that shite.


It is NOT shite  I agree it isn't chinese food but MSG has a special place in my life and you can both stop being horrible about it


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 27, 2012)

aqua said:


> It is NOT shite  I agree it isn't chinese food but MSG has a special place in my life and you can both stop being horrible about it


 
Oh I love gloopy MSG Chinese, but it is shite.


----------



## Kidda (Aug 27, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Except you do eat Chinese, because you eat stir fry when I make it.
> 
> And you don't like the gloop of takeaway MSG Chinese. A proper Chinese is nothing like that shite.


 
a bag of veg and a jar of sauce would probably insult Chinese people to hear it being called chinese. 

I can't stand the rubbery greasy feel of the food ugh. Thai all the way.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 27, 2012)

Kidda said:


> a bag of veg and a jar of sauce would probably insult Chinese people to hear it being called chinese.
> 
> I can't stand the rubbery greasy feel of the food ugh. Thai all the way.


 
But good Chinese is neither greasy or rubbery.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 29, 2012)

aqua said:


> No no no no, I don't think we can welcome someone who can't eat chinese   I mean, what next! No beer? No cheese? No gin?
> 
> what *kind* of allergies stuff?


Sulphites. Indian is normally a safe bet, I can always assemble a meal at an Indian restaurant. I can't eat some cheeses, nor drink beer. Thus far gin seems fine, and I found out at the weekend I can drink high quality rum neat.


----------



## aqua (Aug 31, 2012)

Sulphites? This means cake is OK though yes?


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 31, 2012)

aqua said:


> Sulphites? This means cake is OK though yes?


Most cakes. Need to use caine sugar rather than beet sugar if possible, and I avoid cake mix.


----------



## aqua (Aug 31, 2012)

Cake MIX? Did you just say cake MIX? For that alone I don't think we can welcome you


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 31, 2012)

aqua said:


> Cake MIX? Did you just say cake MIX? For that alone I don't think we can welcome you


I'm rather good at baking cakes, actually. From scratch.


----------



## aqua (Aug 31, 2012)

gin and cake  my type of girl


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 6, 2012)

I have still never had a Indian curry in Brum & I don't like Chinese........and I still need to do my first Urban meet...


----------



## aqua (Sep 6, 2012)

moonsi til said:


> I have still never had a Indian curry in Brum & I don't like Chinese........and I still need to do my first Urban meet...


it's OK, I eat enough chinese to make up for you two weirdo's


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 6, 2012)

We should organise a meet for when kidda can walk again, to celebrate.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 6, 2012)

Did Edie come down and break her legs?


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 13, 2012)

aqua said:


> it's OK, I eat enough chinese to make up for you two weirdo's


I love Chinese food, but unless you can find one that makes all it's own sauces from scratch I can't eat it. Thai is normally ok...


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 13, 2012)

I have no idea if it makes things from scratch but chung ying garden has the BEST dim sum.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 21, 2012)

purenarcotic said:
			
		

> I have no idea if it makes things from scratch but chung ying garden has the BEST dim sum.



I hope it does but I'm pretty resigned to the fact that the above sentence in fact reads something like 'chung ying garden makes some of the most delicious toxic poison'.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm here, I have arrived, etc.


----------



## MooChild (Sep 24, 2012)

Welcome, please don't break anything


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 24, 2012)

MooChild said:


> Welcome, please don't break anything


I accidentally the bull ring.


----------



## MooChild (Sep 24, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I accidentally the bull ring.


 
Thats forgivable


----------



## Dr Nookie (Sep 29, 2012)

Moseley was the coolest fucking place in the 1990's but by all accounts from my Brummie Brethren it's not a patch these days on what it once was (which back then was anarcho-crust heaven!). 

Oh, and someone mentioned the Hare and Hounds in Kings Heath earlier which is pretty cool. Pass yourself off as a true local by calling it the 'Hairy Mounds' and be sure to have some curry sauce on your chips too. You'll be pronouncing tooth 'tuth' before you know it you lucky bastard.

Oh I miss Brum!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 29, 2012)

The decline in anarcho crusties is why Moseley is OK nowadays.


----------



## Kidda (Oct 8, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The decline in anarcho crusties is why Moseley is OK nowadays.


 
Some of the best people in the city live in Moseley


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 8, 2012)

We will have to meet for drinks some time, somewhere cheap.


----------



## g force (Oct 10, 2012)

Dr Nookie said:


> Moseley was the coolest fucking place in the 1990's but by all accounts from my Brummie Brethren it's not a patch these days on what it once was (which back then was anarcho-crust heaven!).
> 
> Oh, and someone mentioned the Hare and Hounds in Kings Heath earlier which is pretty cool. Pass yourself off as a true local by calling it the 'Hairy Mounds' and be sure to have some curry sauce on your chips too. You'll be pronouncing tooth 'tuth' before you know it you lucky bastard.
> 
> Oh I miss Brum!


 
Ha same here, really miss the Brum of the early to late 90s...it's still pretty nice but just not the same. Kings Heath where my folks live is really odd now - the High St is really depressing.

Used to love Aardvark Cafe, The Jug, jumping on the 50 to go up town to Dance Factory, Subway City, Eddies or....Snobs   My ex used to be a bairmaid at The Village so around '94-ish I tended to drink there.

Fighting Cocks I avoided as the name was apt.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 10, 2012)

Brum city centre in the early 90's was a shithole.


----------



## g force (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes but it was 'our' shithole


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 10, 2012)

It was, but at least you can walk round the centre at night now without feeling you are about to be murdered in a piss filled subway.


----------



## g force (Oct 10, 2012)

Ah yes 'run the gauntlet'...fun times  Always hated the Corporation St/Bull St one with that random shop counter in the centre.


----------



## Dr Nookie (Oct 15, 2012)

g force said:


> Ha same here, really miss the Brum of the early to late 90s...it's still pretty nice but just not the same. Kings Heath where my folks live is really odd now - the High St is really depressing.
> 
> Used to love Aardvark Cafe, The Jug, jumping on the 50 to go up town to Dance Factory, Subway City, Eddies or....Snobs   My ex used to be a bairmaid at The Village so around '94-ish I tended to drink there.
> 
> Fighting Cocks I avoided as the name was apt.


 
Ah happy days indeed. Loved the Aardvark. Remember Blagsta was always in there!  And Moseley was legendary for some great blues parties where the bass was so loud windows would be shaking for miles. Those poor fuckers who had to get up and work the next day, but selfishly back then as a dole bludger, i thought it was the greatest time ever! 

Is Pete the Feet still with us? I do hope so!


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 15, 2012)

Dr Nookie said:


> Ah happy days indeed. Loved the Aardvark. Remember Blagsta was always in there! And Moseley was legendary for some great blues parties where the bass was so loud windows would be shaking for miles. Those poor fuckers who had to get up and work the next day, but selfishly back then as a dole bludger, i thought it was the greatest time ever!
> 
> Is Pete the Feet still with us? I do hope so!


 
I was one of the founding members of the Aardvark! Do I know you?  Pete the Feet is still around, he lives upstairs from a mate of mine.


----------



## Dr Nookie (Oct 15, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> I was one of the founding members of the Aardvark! Do I know you? Pete the Feet is still around, he lives upstairs from a mate of mine.


 
You do indeed know me hotstuff. What you mean you don't remember the incident with the tub of Swarfega and the mankini?  Aw I'm hurt!  ps: PM coming your way!


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 18, 2012)

Dr Nookie said:


> You do indeed know me hotstuff. What you mean you don't remember the incident with the tub of Swarfega and the mankini? Aw I'm hurt!  ps: PM coming your way!


----------



## Dr Nookie (Oct 19, 2012)

Red Cat said:


>


 Yeah, that was pretty much the expression on Blagsta's face...!


----------



## wrench (Nov 1, 2012)

I live in Moseley. Pete is still with us. He rides a pimped out mobility scooter in a harley style with PTF 1 on a number plate on the back


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 11, 2012)

I just saw in the Guardian that Ming Moon is doing theatre dim sum nights! Short dramas by up and coming east Asian British theatre makers served with dim sum and tea.

It's £25, £22 concessions, so not a bargain night out, but I really fancy it. Anyone else?


----------



## Kidda (Nov 11, 2012)

Red Cat said:


> I just saw in the Guardian that Ming Moon is doing theatre dim sum nights! Short dramas by up and coming east Asian British theatre makers served with dim sum and tea.
> 
> It's £25, £22 concessions, so not a bargain night out, but I really fancy it. Anyone else?


 
I showed that to purenarcotic as it's right up her street, not so mine, badger her to go with you, it won't take much


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 11, 2012)

Not Blagsta's kind of thing either, which is good as someone needs to look after the baby toddler and the 5 year old.


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes, I saw that and am very keen.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Kidda (Nov 12, 2012)

I thought it might be up aqua's street to


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 12, 2012)

Red Cat said:


> I just saw in the Guardian that Ming Moon is doing theatre dim sum nights! Short dramas by up and coming east Asian British theatre makers served with dim sum and tea.
> 
> It's £25, £22 concessions, so not a bargain night out, but I really fancy it. Anyone else?


I really love Chinese food, it's a real shame that I'm now allergic to nearly all of it.


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 12, 2012)

What are the dates, RC?


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 12, 2012)

Don't know. Will check


----------



## aqua (Nov 12, 2012)

Kidda said:


> I thought it might be up aqua's street to


the food might be but the theatre less so  *uncivilised idiot*


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 12, 2012)

aqua said:


> the food might be but the theatre less so  *uncivilised idiot*


 
I didn't think it was quite your thing aqua


----------



## aqua (Nov 12, 2012)

Red Cat said:


> I didn't think it was quite your thing aqua


----------



## miss direct (Nov 13, 2012)

I say 'tuth' and people laugh...don't care, I'm proud of where I come from!


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Nov 13, 2012)

miss direct said:


> I say 'tuth' and people laugh...don't care, I'm proud of where I come from!


Me too!


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm off to this tomorrow, anyone up for it?


----------

